# 1992 F-250 7.3 Diesel...engine/suspension Mods



## SGTPOOL (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey Guys, I Was Wondering What Was Available To Upgradethis Truck It's The Non Turbo Version. I Haven't Be Able To Find Any Chips. How About Exhaust? Also What Can I Do To Level Out The Suspension. I Want The Front To Be Level With The Rear.

Thanks


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

check out my thread on the "7.3 preformance" there is a link on one of the replies


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Try surffing Summitracing.com
They may have some stuff.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Your engine is not computer controlled, so there are no chips or programmers for your engine. You need to boost performance the old fashioned way. Pump timming, bigger injectors, turbo charging it.
There is a IDI (common term for your engine) turbo kit for sale on www.thedieselstop.com in the classifides section, under performance enhancements, entitled "IDI turbo".
You need to be a member to view the classifides.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

As far as your front suspension you most likely have some sagging springs. You can either have them replaced or just install a add-a-leaf to the stock springs. The non turbo IDI does not benefit much by adding a bigger exhaust. The turbo version IDI can use a slightly bigger exhaust.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Banks has some stuff also.*

Banks has a turbo kit also.
I know in the past before the P/S there where intake and exhaust kits available,they also recommended a pyrometer to watch exhaust temps....
You could add a leaf to the front springs to bring it up or replace the whole spring assy.
A couple of links below for ideas.

http://store.bankspower.com/Categories2.aspx?Category=e3fd884e-80fb-40d9-9b99-23fed85aa9fb

http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/82112L.html


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Along the same lines as Banks is ATS and Hypermax they also made after market turbo kits. But the improvement over a properly modified/ tuned stock system was not worth the price IMO, especially in the case of Banks they always seem to be the highest priced. I am not saying Banks products are not well made, they are very well made as a matter of fact. They are just very high priced for what you get performance wise.


----------



## SGTPOOL (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok, What Do You Think Would Be The Best And Most Cost Effective Approach To Go With.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

That depends a lot on the trucks purpose. Is it a daily driver? does it tow and if so how much? do you want to compete in drags or truck pulls? Do you just want to beat up on ricers, etc, etc.


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*I need Pro Advice on a 7.3*

I*M Not atempting to Steal any ones Thread!--but--Dono? where Else to GO??-- I have a 96 7.3--problem--I have a Leak of Diesel Fuel in the Rear manifold area! where that Round fitting at the business End of the injector Pump as I have to re-place the Washers! Now heres what I need to Know! I assume w/ the Leak I*M not only Loosing a small amount of Fuel--but Also not getting the Proper Pressure to my Injectors?--I let it Run for 1/2 hour w/a Funnel & gal jug collecting Fuel--aprox a 1/2 Cup--amost a Steady Drip?-- First of ALL--what Size is the Nut? as I have tried several--Standard & Metric & None seem to Really Fit?--& its a hard place to Get TO!--under the Torbo Mount--a Speical Wrench? as I again? assume its simular to a front Flex Hose to a Caliper? Bolt?--so when I remover IT I will Loose all my Fuel Pressure to the Injector System? & once the washers are Installed I assume? I*LL have to Crack all my Injectors to Bleed my Fuel system? Sorry for Asking Stupid Questions? any 7.3 Thinkeres out there? appricate Pro Advice! --OleTower--


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Ole Tower, I can answer your questions, but to be polite to the person who started this thread why don't you start another thread specifically for your fuel issue and I will be happy to answer you there. Again I am only trying to avoid a thread hijack as they say. I will be looking for your new thread.
Gregg


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Oh BTW its a 1 1/4" box wrench that has been bent a little that fits the fuel pump. Unless you have a CA model truck.


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

*Sorry!*



Ggg6;387611 said:


> Ole Tower, I can answer your questions, but to be polite to the person who started this thread why don't you start another thread specifically for your fuel issue and I will be happy to answer you there. Again I am only trying to avoid a thread hijack as they say. I will be looking for your new thread.
> Gregg


 Gregg SORRY! as I explained!! I was NOT attempting to Steal nor High Jack the Thread in Desperation!! I didn*t know? where to GO?? I Dono? as I*M new Here! SORRY!--OleTower--


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

No problem Ole T I knew you didn't intend to hijack, I was just trying to politely "steer" you in the right direction.


----------

